# MAGNIFICENT TASHKENT by **RS**



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Tashkent - capital of Uzbekistan and the largest city in Central Asia with a population of 4 420 000 residents in metro. It is a city of wide avenues, green parks and ultramodern buildings. I was born in this sunny megapolis and glad to show it for all. Enjoy:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice Tashkent kay:


----------



## Ace! (May 22, 2008)

Good to know how Tashkent is like!
I had a very different picture in my mind...

Indeed, didn't know it was that big! Bigger than Kazakhstani cities.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ace! said:


> Indeed, didn't know it was that big! Bigger than Kazakhstani cities.


Tashkent is bigger than the three largest Kazakh city(Almaty,Astana,Qaraganda) together


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

^^Nice photos))


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good photos! 
well cared for the city!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow! I always thought Tashkent is boring and still a commie looking city, you proved me wrong. 

More pictures please.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tashkent is a very nice city indeed; i would like to see more photos too, please


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

RS, Thanks for the nice pictures from Taskent, 
one of the original Green Cities for sure! 


If you have any photos from historic Samarkand, please post too.


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^Wow, I didn't know that Tashkent is so beautiful and modern!:yes:Thanx **RS**!:applause:I'll be waiting for your next pics...
Greetings from Poland!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice pictures  Tashkent is the biggest city of Central Asia. It was 4-th biggest in ex-USSR after Moscow, St.-Petersburg and Kyiv


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol::lol: I don't know, but I think someone is kissing someone here...


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

So, RS, you are Tashkentian....
BTW, from these pictures it could hardly figure out that city is 4.3 million size. Doesn't look that big.
Show us rest of it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

I knew Tashkent is beautiful but I didn't know it has that large population. Btw do you have any pictures from historical quarters of the city?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, very nice looking city I must say! Great quality photos too, **RS** Thx for showing us this wonderful city...I had no idea it was so exciting and colourful.  :cheers:


----------



## ukala (Oct 17, 2008)

u still using cyrillic alphabet? hno:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

bayviews said:


> RS, Thanks for the nice pictures from Taskent,
> one of the original Green Cities for sure!
> If you have any photos from historic Samarkand, please post too.


Thanks) Yes,I have photos of Samarkand,I'll create a new thread soon))



gnesener said:


> ^^Wow, I didn't know that Tashkent is so beautiful and modern!:yes:Thanx **RS**!:applause:I'll be waiting for your next pics...
> Greetings from Poland!


Thank you and welcome



Galandar said:


> Nice pictures  Tashkent is the biggest city of Central Asia. It was 4-th biggest in ex-USSR after Moscow, St.-Petersburg and Kyiv


Now Tashkent is more larger then Kyiv (4.4 million against 2.7)


Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol: I don't know, but I think someone is kissing someone here...


You are right))



Goyazny said:


> So, RS, you are Tashkentian....
> BTW, from these pictures it could hardly figure out that city is 4.3 million size. Doesn't look that big.
> Show us rest of it.
> Thanks.


Thanks) I was born in Tashkent,but now I live in Sebastopol-City) I will try to show you all places of Tashkent:cheers:



Jünyus Brütüs said:


> I knew Tashkent is beautiful but I didn't know it has that large population. Btw do you have any pictures from historical quarters of the city?


Unfortunately,there are no real historical quarters,because Tashkent was whole destroyed by earthquake in 1966. But city has a lot of buildings in traditional oriental architecture) 



Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, very nice looking city I must say! Great quality photos too, **RS** Thx for showing us this wonderful city...I had no idea it was so exciting and colourful.  :cheers:


Thank you))



ukala said:


> u still using cyrillic alphabet? hno:


What you mean?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## MarioGutiérrez (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, before looking at these photos I knew nothingabout Tashkent, now I see it has so beautiful and modern buildings


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Hotel Uzbekistan :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are indeed very nice RS


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice photos,I had no idea that this was such a beautiful city


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

Tashkent is beautiful!


----------



## Ozerov (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice city, uzbek shashlik best food in moscow


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice city, green that's a plus. Didn't know Tashkent was that big, more photos plz


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

how come we never hear about these central asian countries? all of them look nice and rich


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos please


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Me too


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

ProudArabian said:


> how come we never hear about these central asian countries? all of them look nice and rich


There are nice new buildings, but these countries are not rich..


----------



## Beku (Jul 4, 2010)

Such a beautiful city! I'm planning to go there next year!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good the lastest pics
Taskent need more devenlopment
Go Uzbekisthan!:banana:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

BTW TV tower of Tashkent is one of my favourites


----------



## Daur (Aug 28, 2012)

**RS** said:


> Tashkent is bigger than the three largest Kazakh city(Almaty,Astana,Qaraganda) together


First of all, 3 largest cities in Kazakhstan are Almaty, Astana and Shymkent (not Qaragandy)!!! And populations are 1.46 mln, 0.76 mln and 0.68 mln respectively. Total 2.9 mln in city proper only!!! And you are saying about 4.4 mln in Tashkent which is whole agglomeration. City proper population of Tashken is 2.1 mln... Be careful with figures!!!


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone wanted to see the latest pictures of Tashkent
*
WELCOME*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539892


----------

